# Can't afford to visit Australia?



## dbeyat45 (Feb 14, 2014)

No worries ...... check out Richard Green's website:

http://www.richardgreen.net.au/pages/home


----------



## Gael (Feb 23, 2014)

Australia is not a destination I want to head to, to be honest. But it has it's devotees and I hope all who really want to get there make it.


----------

